# hey everyone....



## harsh (Sep 30, 2010)

hey everyone....this is Harsh from Mumbai, India has just landed in Cairo as I have got a job with an investment bank in here...would be happy to meet locals and expats here in cairo

so if anyone is interested for a coffee, drink or just a walk in city...do let me know I would be happy to meet you.

I also want to learn Arabic in order to deal with taxi drivers and travel in egypt..any suggestions where to learn arabic in egypt? if anyone is interested for language exchange conversation do let me know(i know english/hindi pretty well)

cheers!
-Harsh


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

harsh said:


> hey everyone....this is Harsh from Mumbai, India has just landed in Cairo as I have got a job with an investment bank in here...would be happy to meet locals and expats here in cairo
> 
> so if anyone is interested for a coffee, drink or just a walk in city...do let me know I would be happy to meet you.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

There are some expat clubs you can join to meet people, details on the sticky ^^^

There's also been a thread about classes to learn Arabic, have a hunt through as I can't remember the details on it.

Good luck in Cairo and hope you enjoy it.

Sam


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

harsh said:


> I also want to learn Arabic in order to deal with taxi drivers and travel in egypt..any suggestions where to learn arabic in egypt? if anyone is interested for language exchange conversation do let me know(i know english/hindi pretty well)
> 
> cheers!
> -Harsh


Hi

There are loads of arabic schools in Cairo which offer private tuition in standard Arabic or Egyptian Colloquial Arabic (you would need to learn the latter to deal with taxi drivers etc). Private sessions are relatively cheap. 

Quite a few of my friends had private lessons with 4uarabicschool which they recommended - the schoolis downtown (I think it's Midan Tahrir but the website for the school seems to be down at the moment). However it may be worth checking whether your work could arrange anything for you. It's also quite easy to find people who want to a language exchange or teach you ECA for a small fee on a freelance basis and people at your work may be able to help with that.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Taxi is easy . . . . 

Allatool - Straight on
Yemin - Right
Shemall - Left 

so that's done -:eyebrows: now what else :noidea:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Taxi is easy . . . .
> 
> Allatool - Straight on
> Yemin - Right
> ...


You forgot "slow down" and "stop"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> You forgot "slow down" and "stop"




There is no word for slow down


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh my little face didnt show up lol


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> You forgot "slow down" and "stop"


I find "I am married" quite useful as well!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is no word for slow down


"Haddi shwaya ya .........." Or "Ihda shwaya ya........." Both mean "Slow down a bit"

You're free to choose which "adjective" to describe the driver though, depending on the circumstances..... lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> "Haddi shwaya ya .........." Or "Ihda shwaya ya........." Both mean "Slow down a bit"
> 
> You're free to choose which "adjective" to describe the driver though, depending on the circumstances..... lol




Lol DG I was being facetious


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i am a local working ina bank
so i guess we might find a common interest
we can meet 4 a drink and a shisha when u r free
also i can help u with some arabic conversation


----------

